# Looking for mummy friends... london, essex or hertfordshire areas?



## MissR

Looking to make some mummy friends as none of my friends have LO's!

Anyone on here from london, essex or herts? 

X


----------



## devon_91x

I'm from Essex :D


----------



## MissR

Hey, where abouts in essex? X


----------



## Linzi_x

I'm from Essex (Stansted to be precise) :) Nice to meet you! I am Linzi and have a daughter called Francesca who is almost 16 months.


----------



## MissR

Hi linzi :)
Nice to meet you too. Do you go to any baby groups in your area? Im a bit far from stanstead but am looking to broaden my friendship circle. None of my friends have LO's so want to make some mummy friends :) xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Hi :wave: Essex :) I live not far from Braintree, Dunmow, Stansted, etc. 

I'm Laura, 22 and I have a four year old daughter, nearly 3 year old son, and a 7 month old daughter. 

X


----------



## MissR

Hi Laura,

I know where abouts you are. One of my friends lives in finchingfield and i have to go through dunmow and been to braintree a few times. Im also 22 :)

My LO is 17 months.
Do you take your LO's to groups in the area? Xx


----------



## ohdessy

Hey I'm Jade, 20 and live in London. Atlas is only 5 weeks but I think my friends are already sick of talking about babies all the time.


----------



## Mummy1995

I'm in Kent so not too far :) x


----------



## rockys-mumma

I'm in Essex but pretty close to east london too. I've got two little boys, my eldest is 3.5 and my littlest is 14 months :)

Hello to all the locals :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

im in kent :D


----------

